# “Pig Bikes”?



## RustyHornet

Picked this up yesterday. Have always wanted a pre-stingray muscle bike. Time to build one! Anyone else have one?


----------



## biggermustache

View attachment 1130838


----------



## Beach Bum III

Cool! With inch pitch too!!


----------



## bikemonkey

Lucky Seven skip tooth? cray cray


----------



## Jaxon

My Best Pig. 1950's JC Higgins hard tire sidewalk 16 inch bike.


----------



## piercer_99

to my knowledge, that would be an early Spitfire. I found one just like it in a barn in Iowa, it had been converted to bmx. Showed a photo of it to a guy in Puerto Rico and the next day it was on the way to Puerto Rico.

They are supposed to look like this.


----------



## Intense One

Heres my pig bike...late 40’s early 50’s Columbia 20”


----------



## Bender

56 Spitfire


----------



## stoney

Sold this one last year. I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## DonChristie

Cool bikes! So...whats a pig bike? Pre-stingray?


----------



## mrg

It's when dads thought just taking off fenders and putting solo pollo & ape hanger bars on a older or non StingRay ( Bantom, Typhoon etc. ) made your bike a StingRay!


----------



## Kramai88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon

DonChristie said:


> Cool bikes! So...whats a pig bike? Pre-stingray?



In 62 or 63 they started selling solo polo seats, sissy bars and high rise handlebars. These bikes built by owners are called pig bikes. Before that late 50s early 60s Cali guys were using tall goose necks and tall handlebars using the rear rack to make longer seats. So yes pre stingray bikes are pig bikes


----------



## Chopper1

1960 Hornet. Original black paint.


----------



## Bman212

My 61 Schwinn American that I got from the original owner who’s single mother converted it for him and his brother in 1970 for their birthday. Never stored outside.


----------



## REC

I've got a small group of these that have come through here (and stopped to stay awhile). I find them a lot of fun to mess with and the neighborhood kids love 'em.
'52 Juvenile



'54 J36



'58 Tornado



'60 Tornado



'61 American



'62 Typhoon



I look like a gorilla riding one of them, but the make me laugh!

REC
PS: There are two other ones here that have not yet made the full transition, and one of them may just end up pretty much as it currently is:
'49 Juvenile  - The parts I have for this are trying to hide from me.... fear not, they will be found and this one will get its grip on new reality!



'55 Wasp (two months older than me and prone to remain in similar condition as presently shown) Only been here for a couple of weeks....


----------



## Bender

This post is referring to these customs as pig bikes.... In the early 60s we called them bullies.... I guess you had to be there....


----------



## Bender

REC said:


> I've got a small group of these that have come through here (and stopped to stay awhile). I find them a lot of fun to mess with and the neighborhood kids love 'em.
> '52 Juvenile
> View attachment 1158230
> '54 J36
> View attachment 1158241
> '58 Tornado
> View attachment 1158242
> '60 Tornado
> View attachment 1158243
> '61 American
> View attachment 1158245
> '62 Typhoon
> View attachment 1158246
> I look like a gorilla riding one of them, but the make me laugh!
> 
> REC



These are the real muscle bikes!!


----------



## volksboy57

REC said:


> I've got a small group of these that have come through here (and stopped to stay awhile). I find them a lot of fun to mess with and the neighborhood kids love 'em.
> '52 Juvenile
> View attachment 1158230
> '54 J36
> View attachment 1158241
> '58 Tornado
> View attachment 1158242
> '60 Tornado
> View attachment 1158243
> '61 American
> View attachment 1158245
> '62 Typhoon
> View attachment 1158246
> I look like a gorilla riding one of them, but the make me laugh!
> 
> REC
> PS: There are two other ones here that have not yet made the full transition, and one of them may just end up pretty much as it currently is:
> '49 Juvenile  - The parts I have for this are trying to hide from me.... fear not, they will be found and this one will get its grip on new reality!
> View attachment 1158359
> '55 Wasp (two months older than me and prone to remain in similar condition as presently shown) Only been here for a couple of weeks....
> View attachment 1158358



killer collection!


----------



## volksboy57

Im making a pig bike out of this guy. it is about one of my favorite bikes, I wouldnt change a thing. Love the King Cobra on the chainguard and the lock with no key. Currently it has a solo polo, a square sissy bar and a wald knuckle stem. Should these early bikes just have a wald set of bars?


----------



## stingrayjoe

I bought this back in 1999. 1964 Red Typhoon


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

stingrayjoe said:


> I bought this back in 1999. 1964 Red Typhoon
> 
> View attachment 1164827
> 
> View attachment 1164828
> 
> View attachment 1164829
> 
> View attachment 1164830
> 
> View attachment 1164831




Killer bike Joe. Love that seat!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I want to build one of these so bad.


----------



## KevinBrick

59 Tornado


----------



## JLF

I have this girls CWC built 20”.  Does anyone recall a girls Pig / Bully Bike from back in the day?    I assume just a seat and handle bar swap?  If I convert it I want to run those really wide Stingray bars.  Whatever they are called?  Are they Wald?


----------



## Bman212

JLF said:


> I have this girls CWC built 20”.  Does anyone recall a girls Pig / Bully Bike from back in the day?    I assume just a seat and handle bar swap?  If I convert it I want to run those really wide Stingray bars.  Whatever they are called?  Are they Wald?
> 
> View attachment 1282194



Go for it! You want some 64 bars along with a solo polo seat and square back sissy bar.


----------



## Overhauler

63 20" Fleet, tank, bobber


----------



## Goldenrod

I bought three bikes from the adult owners at their mom's garage sale.  The pig bike and the Firestone bike I gave away to a collector at the Blue Moon meet in Illinois.  The green Columbia I kept and cleaned up.  I didn't have room so I needed help saving good bikes.  It is my poor kids were kool enough to have pride in the neighborhood story.


----------



## volksboy57

Here is an update to my bike I posted awhile back. It has some '66 bars, reverse knuckle stem, Pearsons seat and sissy bar. There is still more to go. I found a crazy set of rims that I'd like to incorporate.






Here is the next one I'd like to build. I'm not going to repaint, modify or sell the original parts.


----------



## Goldenrod1

I bought one and gave it away to a seller in Illinois just to keep it from the trash pile.  The Firestone went to another person. That's before the CABE or I would have given it to you.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

This is my '65 Fleet 20" This was just a mock up started cleaning it this weekend. The fenders cleaned up so nice I'm not sure if I'm going to leave them off of final build.


----------



## Bender

That is so cool..... so much character....


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

that style of bike looks odd with full fenders to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

BOB LOBLAW said:


> that style of bike looks odd with full fenders to me.




Yes ,I was wondering if it would. I'm not sure what to do. I might go back to original seat and bars.


----------



## Beach Bum III

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes ,I was wondering if it would. I'm not sure what to do. I might go back to original seat and bars.



Or maybe try the front fender on the back?


----------



## RustyHornet

Thanks for reviving this!

Finally got mine riding! Made a few changes and have changed it a little bit since the photo. Still more things to change, but it rides great!


----------



## volksboy57

RustyHornet said:


> Thanks for reviving this!
> 
> Finally got mine riding! Made a few changes and have changed it a little bit since the photo. Still more things to change, but it rides great!
> 
> View attachment 1385890
> 
> View attachment 1385891



I love that little sprocket, where can I get one of those?


----------



## RustyHornet

volksboy57 said:


> I love that little sprocket, where can I get one of those?



Honestly I picked it up at a swap a few years ago. No idea what it’s off of. Bought it with intentions of building a bike like this, way before I ever had the bike! Haha.


----------



## Crazy Nick

Bender said:


> 56 Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 1154430



This is sick.. I'm currently working on something similar in 24" inch.


----------



## RustyHornet

Made some changes to my ‘52. Added a Bendix 2 speed manual! Love this bike so much!


----------



## RustyHornet

Also picked up a future project. This one a ‘48. Not totally sure on the plans yet, but it’s getting a rear slick tire. Possibly a springer fork.


----------



## stoney

Working on a Pig bike now. It will be a restored one. Just got chrome parts, ‘64/‘65 parts. I have wheels and tires.  I have frame fork and guard going to painted soon. Frame and fork is 1954 my birth year.


----------



## RustyHornet

stoney said:


> Working on a Pig bike now. It will be a restored one. Just got chrome parts, ‘64/‘65 parts. I have wheels and tires.  I have frame fork and guard going to painted soon. Frame and fork is 1954.
> 
> View attachment 1457935
> 
> View attachment 1457936
> 
> View attachment 1457937



Badass! What color you going???


----------



## stoney

Not sure yet. Gotta narrow that down


----------



## Beach Bum III

Extra rad! The pre war stem is lookin’ good on there too!


----------



## RustyHornet

Beach Bum III said:


> Extra rad! The pre war stem is lookin’ good on there too!



Thanks! Love those Wald #4’s! Needed more than just a regular stem!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

1955 Schwinn! Been sourcing period parts slowly, still need a fork that matches as I bought the frame just by itself from a guy that buys scrap! Glad I could save it!


----------



## mrg

My 26 inch pig, OG Lime 80.


----------



## Beach Bum III

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1458561
> So good! Nice work.





mrg said:


> My 26 inch pig, OG Lime 80. RAD


----------



## DaGhost

‘56 Spitfire pig, I call “El Chancho”


----------



## Beach Bum III

Stingrayyy said:


> ‘56 Spitfire pig, I call “El Chancho”



Friggin’ LOVE it!


----------



## DaGhost

Beach Bum III said:


> Friggin’ LOVE it!



Thanks a lot man, I love it too.


----------



## prewarmachine

Crusty little Tornado. Maybe only a half pig, but I thought it might count.


----------



## RustyHornet

prewarmachine said:


> Crusty little Tornado. Maybe only a half pig, but I thought it might count.
> 
> View attachment 1464372
> 
> View attachment 1464373



Love it! That’s the only frame that would make me want to get rid of one of my 20” spitfires. So neat.


----------



## nick tures

heres one of mine


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

there is one on craigslist right now... 20 minutes from my house









						Schwinn spitfire bike 20 inch 1950s wheels pre sting ray old school...
					

Needs restoration. This dates back to the 1950s. Old school. Banana seat. Had patina. At very least - great lawn art.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## stoney

nick tures said:


> heres one of mine
> 
> View attachment 1464764



I like the green.


----------



## RustyHornet

nick tures said:


> heres one of mine
> 
> View attachment 1464764



Gorgeous!


----------



## nick tures

stoney said:


> I like the green.



thank you !


----------



## nick tures

RustyHornet said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you !


----------



## stoney

Pig bike coming up. 1954, my birth year, Schwinn Spitfire. Before and current. Colors are actually a little darker thank shown. Assembly in the next few days


----------



## RustyHornet

stoney said:


> Pig bike coming up. 1954, my birth year, Schwinn Spitfire. Before and current. Colors are actually a little darker thank shown. Assembly in the next few days
> 
> View attachment 1465198
> 
> View attachment 1465199
> 
> View attachment 1465200
> 
> View attachment 1465201
> 
> View attachment 1465202
> 
> View attachment 1465203
> 
> View attachment 1465204
> 
> View attachment 1465205
> 
> View attachment 1465206
> 
> View attachment 1465207



Oh man that’s sweet!!!! Had me wanting to build a nice one!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Sweet paint job. Nice work looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## DaGhost

Woah! That’s gonna be awesome, can’t wait to see it all done.


----------



## stoney

Got a little done today.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

stoney said:


> Got a little done today.
> 
> View attachment 1466355
> 
> View attachment 1466356
> 
> View attachment 1466357
> 
> View attachment 1466358



Wow, really looking good. I'll have to find the one i saw in my brothers stash over the week end... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Cruiserdude94

stoney said:


> Pig bike coming up. 1954, my birth year, Schwinn Spitfire. Before and current. Colors are actually a little darker thank shown. Assembly in the next few days
> 
> View attachment 1465198
> 
> View attachment 1465199
> 
> View attachment 1465200
> 
> View attachment 1465201
> 
> View attachment 1465202
> 
> View attachment 1465203
> 
> View attachment 1465204
> 
> View attachment 1465205
> 
> View attachment 1465206
> 
> View attachment 1465207



Whoa!! Love the color choice!! Definitely not commonly chosen scheme, that’s awesome


----------



## stoney

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Whoa!! Love the color choice!! Definitely not commonly chosen scheme, that’s awesome



Thanks, that is what I was after. Schwinn had maroon in the 30’s-50’s. There was a maroon/red color combo in ‘41 I believe


----------



## dasberger

Looks great @stoney!

Good start for someone....









						Sold - Great little 1948 20" Schwinn DX | Archive (sold)
					

Nice little Boys DX project.  E Serial puts this one at '48.  Has a coat of spray paint but I spent a few minutes cleaning and revealed a good amount of OG paint/pins.  Has Planes and trains badge with original screws, nice painted  drop centers with pins, well worn Gillette Bear tires with some...




					thecabe.com


----------



## stoney

Pig bike is finished. I am liking it. Turned out as cool as I thought it would.


----------



## DaGhost

stoney said:


> Pig bike is finished. I am liking it. Turned out as cool as I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 1468217
> 
> View attachment 1468218
> 
> View attachment 1468219
> 
> View attachment 1468220
> 
> View attachment 1468221
> 
> View attachment 1468222



It looks awesome man, great job!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's a Royce Union


----------



## razinhellcustomz

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's a Royce Union
> 
> View attachment 1468257
> 
> View attachment 1468258



I have a pig bike that looks very close to this bike.. Very coool little bike. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## dasberger

stoney said:


> Pig bike is finished. I am liking it. Turned out as cool as I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 1468217
> 
> View attachment 1468218
> 
> View attachment 1468219
> 
> View attachment 1468220
> 
> View attachment 1468221
> 
> View attachment 1468222



@Chopperlad70s check this build out.  Looks great @stoney


----------



## stoney

dasberger said:


> @Chopperlad70s check this build out.  Looks great @stoney



Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## nightrider

volksboy57 said:


> Here is an update to my bike I posted awhile back. It has some '66 bars, reverse knuckle stem, Pearsons seat and sissy bar. There is still more to go. I found a crazy set of rims that I'd like to incorporate.View attachment 1385275
> View attachment 1385276
> 
> Here is the next one I'd like to build. I'm not going to repaint, modify or sell the original parts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1385277
> 
> View attachment 1385278



Referring to the red CWC. This bike is awesome! 37ish? I have a 35-36 adult version. What badge is on it?
Johnny


----------



## volksboy57

nightrider said:


> Referring to the red CWC. This bike is awesome! 37ish? I have a 35-36 adult version. What badge is on it?
> Johnny


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

picked up a 24" half a pig bike. good riding bike with aluminum wheels that spin real nice.


----------



## Beach Bum III

Well done!


----------



## ADReese

Thought I'd share my 24" pig bike. S2 front and rear on a balloon tire frame. Fender was in bad shape so I trimmed it down. Not completely sold on it. Thank you to everyone that helped me with the parts search.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

ADReese said:


> Thought I'd share my 24" pig bike. S2 front and rear on a balloon tire frame. Fender was in bad shape so I trimmed it down. Not completely sold on it. Thank you to everyone that helped me with the parts search.
> View attachment 1491456
> 
> View attachment 1491457
> 
> View attachment 1491458



I like it, I would lose fenders all together. I like the "pig" bikes otherwise with out a banana seat and bigger bars I can not ride the 20 inch bikes. Sorry I see it's a 24


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

ADReese said:


> Thought I'd share my 24" pig bike. S2 front and rear on a balloon tire frame. Fender was in bad shape so I trimmed it down. Not completely sold on it. Thank you to everyone that helped me with the parts search.



where did you get that slick? bike looks good.


----------



## ADReese

Thank you! The slick is a Jerald Sulky.


----------



## RustyHornet

That 24” is super cool!


----------



## RustyHornet

Fresh pics of mine. ‘52 Spitfire with 2 speed manual Bendix.


----------



## fatbike

This is one of my favorite pig bikes that I had, I believe it was a 62, and it is a 24". S2 rear S7 front with rare racks.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

fatbike said:


> This one of my favorite pig bikes, I believe it was a 62, and it is a 24". S2 rear S7 front with rare racks.
> 
> View attachment 1498236



Sweet little 24".. Is this a Tornado or Typhoon? RideOn... Razin..


----------



## fatbike

razinhellcustomz said:


> Sweet little 24".. Is this a Tornado or Typhoon? RideOn... Razin..



American


----------



## Jaxon

I turned this 71 Typhoon into a Typig bike. I changed the seat, sissy bar, handlebars and rear slik. Since it is a short frame I built it as a Stingray Jr with a 15 inch seat and short handlebars.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Jaxon said:


> I turned this 71 Typhoon into a Typig bike. I changed the seat, sissy bar, handlebars and rear slik. Since it is a short frame I built it as a Stingray Jr with a 15 inch seat and short handlebars.View attachment 1501947
> 
> View attachment 1501948
> 
> View attachment 1501950
> 
> View attachment 1501952
> 
> View attachment 1501954
> 
> View attachment 1501955



This little TYPIG turned out GREAT!! Is that a Suzuki Pick up truck? COOOL Truck and bike.. Should post this on Bikes n Buses..Razin...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Jaxon said:


> I turned this 71 Typhoon into a Typig bike. I changed the seat, sissy bar, handlebars and rear slik. Since it is a short frame I built it as a Stingray Jr with a 15 inch seat and short handlebars.View attachment 1501947
> 
> View attachment 1501948
> 
> View attachment 1501950
> 
> View attachment 1501952
> 
> View attachment 1501954
> 
> View attachment 1501955



Nice Job, love the green


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice Job, love the green



It's a GREEN MACHINE, if you know what i MEAN....


----------



## Jaxon

razinhellcustomz said:


> This little TYPIG turned out GREAT!! Is that a Suzuki Pick up truck? COOOL Truck and bike.. Should post this on Bikes n Buses..Razin...



Yes it's a 1996 Suzuki Carry. Lifted with new tires.


----------



## RustyHornet

Fresh ride today. Fresh pics.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I will send a photo later of a plug bike I have. It is, I believe, a 1962 Schwinn. I do not remember for sure but I will look at it when I take the photo. It is odd, because it is a cantleverstyle bike butthe twin tubes are almost straight. I traded it off once because a friend wanted it badly


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I will send a photo later of a plug bike I have. It is, I believe, a 1962 Schwinn. I do not remember for sure but I will look at it when I take the photo. It is odd, because it is a cantleverstyle bike butthe twin tubes are almost straight. I traded it off once because a friend wanted it badly



Hey Rob, Welcome to the CABE.. Would love to see some pix of that Schwinn frame.. We have a few Pigg bike fanatics around here.. RideOn.. Razin.. P.S., what is a Plug bike any way?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I will today along with a couple bikes I have left.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Rob, Welcome to the CABE.. Would love to see some pix of that Schwinn frame.. We have a few Pigg bike fanatics around here.. RideOn.. Razin.. P.S., what is a Plug bike any way?



That was spellcheck on my phone. Sometimes it makes up whole words, even sentences.
Thankfully it doesn't do colorful metaphors. Very often.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Finally got to take a couple photos of the Pig Bike I have had for about 15 years. I sold it once and the buyer changed the seat, rear tire, front wheel and handlebars.
The chain guard was added when I got it back. I do have a white Solo Polo to put on it but the original Pig Bikes were using "Longhorn Bars" and I do not have any left laying around. 
I thought the serial number was interesting, D222212. 
In a recent thread about Black Stingrays on post mentions the Black Typhoon being a middleweight would not have proper clearance for S-2 tires. I am certain this bike was originally a middleweight and I had no trouble putting the S-2 Bendix Red Band wheel on it with a Slik. It would stand to reason the Typhoon frame would have similar clearance so it would actually be easier to fake a Stingray with a 20" Typhoon frame.
I had a matching 26" bike, also a 1962 at one time but it is gone now. I cannot recall what the model of this bike was so if anyone can jump start my memory I would appreciate it.


----------



## GTs58

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Finally got to take a couple photos of the Pig Bike I have had for about 15 years. I sold it once and the buyer changed the seat, rear tire, front wheel and handlebars.
> The chain guard was added when I got it back. I do have a white Solo Polo to put on it but the original Pig Bikes were using "Longhorn Bars" and I do not have any left laying around.
> I thought the serial number was interesting, D222212.
> In a recent thread about Black Stingrays on post mentions the Black Typhoon being a middleweight would not have proper clearance for S-2 tires. I am certain this bike was originally a middleweight and I had no trouble putting the S-2 Bendix Red Band wheel on it with a Slik. It would stand to reason the Typhoon frame would have similar clearance so it would actually be easier to fake a Stingray with a 20" Typhoon frame.
> I had a matching 26" bike, also a 1962 at one time but it is gone now. I cannot recall what the model of this bike was so if anyone can jump start my memory I would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 1524401
> 
> View attachment 1524402
> 
> View attachment 1524403
> 
> View attachment 1524405
> 
> View attachment 1524406




That had to be a Typhoon originally. Only other 20" models for 62 were Fleet, American and Skipper that had cantilever frames.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I thought that was what I remembered on the 26" but the 1962 catalog only shows normal cantilever frames, not this frame with straight lower top bars.
The bike the chainguard came off of had the same style of frame, but it was a lot lower build quality. It was stamped together at the rear dropouts and was lighter. Just didn't seem like something Schwinn even made but dimensionally identical to this one. I used the chainguard because of the frame similarity and the color was the same.


----------



## GTs58

This is from the 62 catalog. Twin-bar continuous seat stay Typhoon in 26-24-20 inch frames. The one you said was stamped together had to be a Bantam, only model that was like that.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> That had to be a Typhoon originally.



Yes it could have been a Skipper as well.


Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Typhoon being a middleweight would not have proper clearance for S-2 tires



You are correct plenty of room, the early Stingrays were the same exact frame.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

If I remember correctly, the Bantams had a removable center bar so they could be converted to boy or girl configuration.
The bike the chainguard came from was not a convertible,, and was complete and original as far as I could tell. The chainguard says Schwinn Buddy on it so I would assume it was the model name. I only used it because it was the same Terra Cotta red as the bike.
Definitely was stamped together. I wish I still had it but it was part of about 2000 bikes I had to sell when I lost the property I was leasing to start a bicycle museum because the lessor went bankrupt.
The photo/drawing from the catalog is not clear enough to discern that the bike was a single top bar with continuous dual center bars similar to a cantilever frame. After magnification I am more certain that it was a Typhoon 26" I had to match it. I was going to leave the 20" alone as a Pig Bike, but a friend bought it and changed things because he wanted it to look more like a StingRay. The original parts were gone when I traded another 26" cruiser bike to get it back.


----------



## nick tures

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Finally got to take a couple photos of the Pig Bike I have had for about 15 years. I sold it once and the buyer changed the seat, rear tire, front wheel and handlebars.
> The chain guard was added when I got it back. I do have a white Solo Polo to put on it but the original Pig Bikes were using "Longhorn Bars" and I do not have any left laying around.
> I thought the serial number was interesting, D222212.
> In a recent thread about Black Stingrays on post mentions the Black Typhoon being a middleweight would not have proper clearance for S-2 tires. I am certain this bike was originally a middleweight and I had no trouble putting the S-2 Bendix Red Band wheel on it with a Slik. It would stand to reason the Typhoon frame would have similar clearance so it would actually be easier to fake a Stingray with a 20" Typhoon frame.
> I had a matching 26" bike, also a 1962 at one time but it is gone now. I cannot recall what the model of this bike was so if anyone can jump start my memory I would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 1524401



cool bike dont see many schwinn buddys


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

The frame is actually a Typhoon, looks just like the Buddy but fully welded. The bike didn't have a chainguard when I found it, I used the one from the Buddy because it was the same red (Terra Cotta) and the same style frame. I lost the Buddy about 10 years ago unfortunately or I would've had a Typhoon guard on this and put the original back on the Buddy.
This way they both lived on.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

55 has had some “upgrades” since last. Longer period correct crank from a 24” 55’ Schwinn I have lying around. “New” Carlisle knobby rear tire. Mounted license plate with old reflector bracket. And can’t forget the little reflector on the seat! ANYBODY that has a gosh darn 20” green balloon fork for sale PLEASE tell me! I have got to get rid of this red fork…thanks for looking y’all.


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes it could have been a Skipper as well.
> 
> You are correct plenty of room, the early Stingrays were the same exact frame.




The Skipper is shown as a cantilever frame in 62.  😟


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> The Skipper is shown as a cantilever frame in 62.  😟



I'm sorry you are correct twin straight bar in '61


----------



## nick tures

Cruiserdude94 said:


> 55 has had some “upgrades” since last. Longer period correct crank from a 24” 55’ Schwinn I have lying around. “New” Carlisle knobby rear tire. Mounted license plate with old reflector bracket. And can’t forget the little reflector on the seat! ANYBODY that has a gosh darn 20” green balloon fork for sale PLEASE tell me! I have got to get rid of this red fork…thanks for looking y’all.



nice bike you by chance have a rear S-2  white rim ?


----------



## Cruiserdude94

nick tures said:


> nice bike you by chance have a rear S-2  white rim ?



Sorry, I do not… 😢


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

While I like all the bikes shown here I believe the concept of the original Pig Bikes, as Al Fritz stated when he proposed the Stingray to Frank Schwinn was the 20" frame, Solo Polo seat and "Longhorn Bars" or what my dad referred to as wing handlebars. I am sure most of us here know what those were, but like the concept of decorating "Country" versus living in a country farmhouse are radically different in some ways.
We all prefer the High Riser, Monkey Bars, Stingray Bars, (enter your term here). The bike I show was at one time when I got it from a basement clean out that looked an awful lot like a 1960s garage sale. It had a Solo Polo seat and a set of 28" wide 3" rise Longhorn bars, like a 1950s Schwinn Hornet with red grips like the Panther series bikes. Since I posted this I have contacted the guy I sold this to a few years back, he said once he may still have the bars but he is pretty sure the sprung Solo Polo is long gone. Hopefully he comes back with them, otherwise I am going to find a set so I can at least feel like the bike is back to the style I got it in. If so I will post new photos. I never liked what was done to this, when I got it I put a chainguard on it and parked it in line with the other 20" bikes I had at the time.
If anyone has one, I am looking for a Terra Cotta Red 20" Typhoon chain guard for this, perfect not necessary I will straighten one enough to run it if I need to. I also will be replacing the wheels again, it actually had a 20" chrome 36 spoke balloon rear and a 28 spoke middleweight chrome front when I got it. I am looking thru what I have left to see if I can find them. On a side note, the seat on it was worn, but upholstered in red vinyl as if maybe the kids dad did upholstery and made him a custom seat. I may duplicate that although it will look too new.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> While I like all the bikes shown here I believe the concept of the original Pig Bikes, as Al Fritz stated when he proposed the Stingray to Frank Schwinn was the 20" frame, Solo Polo seat and "Longhorn Bars" or what my dad referred to as wing handlebars. I am sure most of us here know what those were, but like the concept of decorating "Country" versus living in a country farmhouse are radically different in some ways.
> We all prefer the High Riser, Monkey Bars, Stingray Bars, (enter your term here). The bike I show was at one time when I got it from a basement clean out that looked an awful lot like a 1960s garage sale. It had a Solo Polo seat and a set of 28" wide 3" rise Longhorn bars, like a 1950s Schwinn Hornet with red grips like the Panther series bikes. Since I posted this I have contacted the guy I sold this to a few years back, he said once he may still have the bars but he is pretty sure the sprung Solo Polo is long gone. Hopefully he comes back with them, otherwise I am going to find a set so I can at least feel like the bike is back to the style I got it in. If so I will post new photos. I never liked what was done to this, when I got it I put a chainguard on it and parked it in line with the other 20" bikes I had at the time.
> If anyone has one, I am looking for a Terra Cotta Red 20" Typhoon chain guard for this, perfect not necessary I will straighten one enough to run it if I need to. I also will be replacing the wheels again, it actually had a 20" chrome 36 spoke balloon rear and a 28 spoke middleweight chrome front when I got it. I am looking thru what I have left to see if I can find them. On a side note, the seat on it was worn, but upholstered in red vinyl as if maybe the kids dad did upholstery and made him a custom seat. I may duplicate that although it will look too new.



I have heard of that original style from a few guys who were around back then and built them like that.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> "Longhorn Bars"



Do you mean like would come on a cruiser bike? Can you show an example


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do you mean like would come on a cruiser bike? Can you show an example



I think he's talking about the high rise ape hanger bars used on the early Pigg bikes..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Like the early real wide 64/65 Stingray bars?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

No, I will send an eBay listing for the new ones available. They are about 26-28" wide, about 3-1/2" tall.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> No, I will send an eBay listing for the new ones available. They are about 26-28" wide, about 3-1/2" tall.View attachment 1527453



That is what I thought you were talking about. Hard to pull weelies with those hahaha


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is what I thought you were talking about. Hard to pull weelies with those hahaha



So is pulling wheelies on a 10 speed.
The worst though was this 50 pound chopper my neighbor welded up for me. We raked the neck, and welded in the cantilever area to resemble a gas tank. We cut the ends off a 10 speed fork and drove  36" pieces of 1/2" black pipe over the legs and welded the pipe to the fork crown and the fork tips to the ends of the pipe. I painted it metalflake red.
Then I dismantled my prized disc brake Orange Krate and put the front and rear wheels, wide handlebars from an older Stingray, shifter mechanism and sprocket on it. I bit the bullet, sprung the $5 for a brand new shiny tall sissybar, the tallest I had ever seen. (Imagine what that would be worth today!) I also bought a black banana seat. Then I took it for a ride. I had a friend who could ride a wheelie on anything with 2 wheels so I took it over there for him to try. Sure enough he got the front wheel in the air for about 50 feet. The front end started to come down, then the front wheel was on the street again. Funny thing was, the front end was still coming down. Well not so funny for Mike. The fork legs broke off flush at the crown. He nose dived on the brick street. When he got up he was laughing (and bleeding) profusely, but he rode a wheelie on it!
That was the summer of 1974.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> No, I will send an eBay listing for the new ones available. They are about 26-28" wide, about 3-1/2" tall.View attachment 1527453



They are odd looking with those bars, but I’ve seen them. They used to get the widest and longest they could, then turn them up to get more rise outta them.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Yeah it definitely ain't Stingray bars but the bike actually had those when I got it. I am going to put it back because I am not sure it wasn't like that since the early 1960s. As I said before, it came from a basement that looked like a 1960s garage sale.
I am going to buy a seat though, the one that was on it is long gone but I found one I like. It is a new recover but an original Troxel Springer seat like what was on it. If the original bars don't turn up I will have to replace them as well.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

I'll post the start of my pig here....laced a 2spd wheel for it today, probably about to go pick up a Nobby back tire for it too. 





...And before the Stingray freaks ask, here's the serial, and it has the tall badge, so it's not a Stingray! Lol



I absolutely dig this chainguard with the speed accents!










And I really hope this isn't the style bars the P.I.G. bikes started with.....I mean, geometry wise, I think the setup might actually be good for wheelies, but looks are to be desired.....
I did have a 26" Typhoon back in my teenage years that I'd drag the back fender on pretty well!


----------



## nick tures

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'll post the start of my pig here....laced a 2spd wheel for it today, probably about to go pick up a Nobby back tire for it too.



nice job !


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'll post the start of my pig here....laced a 2spd wheel for it today, probably about to go pick up a Nobby back tire for it too.
> View attachment 1528037
> 
> ...And before the Stingray freaks ask, here's the serial, and it has the tall badge, so it's not a Stingray! LolView attachment 1528042
> 
> I absolutely dig this chainguard with the speed accents!View attachment 1528052
> View attachment 1528054
> 
> View attachment 1528055
> 
> And I really hope this isn't the style bars the P.I.G. bikes started with.....I mean, geometry wise, I think the setup might actually be good for wheelies, but looks are to be desired.....
> I did have a 26" Typhoon back in my teenage years that I'd drag the back fender on pretty well!View attachment 1528058



If i'm reading that serial number right, would that be july of 1960? Cool little Speedster bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## WillWork4Parts

razinhellcustomz said:


> If i'm reading that serial number right, would that be july of 1960? Cool little Speedster bike.. RideOn.. Razin..



Yessir, not too far after the Troxel Polo seats came out.


----------



## RustyHornet

I’ve never heard of a 20” Speedster! That is way cool! And one of the coolest chain guards I’ve ever seen.

Yes that is how I’ve seen the bars run!

How you like that 2 speed? I absolutely love mine.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Yes that is how I’ve seen the bars run!




That would explain where the idea for ape hangers came from. Especially the real wide early ones.


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That would explain where the idea for ape hangers came from. Especially the real wide early ones.



It’s cool to look back now and put all these historical pieces together.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

RustyHornet said:


> I’ve never heard of a 20” Speedster! That is way cool! And one of the coolest chain guards I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Yes that is how I’ve seen the bars run!
> 
> How you like that 2 speed? I absolutely love mine.



I dig the one on my Corvette! This little guy is only in the mock up stages for now. It's got a lot of cleaning to go...And either a seat hunt or a full restore on a Person's Solo Polo that's literally been ran over. I refuse to pay the pricetag that's been placed on these seats, definitely enjoy the work more.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'll post the start of my pig here....laced a 2spd wheel for it today, probably about to go pick up a Nobby back tire for it too.
> View attachment 1528037
> 
> ...And before the Stingray freaks ask, here's the serial, and it has the tall badge, so it's not a Stingray! LolView attachment 1528042
> 
> I absolutely dig this chainguard with the speed accents!View attachment 1528052
> View attachment 1528054
> 
> View attachment 1528055
> 
> And I really hope this isn't the style bars the P.I.G. bikes started with.....I mean, geometry wise, I think the setup might actually be good for wheelies, but looks are to be desired.....
> I did have a 26" Typhoon back in my teenage years that I'd drag the back fender on pretty well!View attachment 1528058



They actually are, I have one I believe to be original from the early 1960s. The parts were changed for Stingray parts, wheels tires, solo polo seat and bars with red Phantom grips all long gone. I have the bike back though so since I am starting over I need handlebars bars and chrome balloon wheels. I have a seat and a new fork on the way, since originality is lost I am making a couple changes I wasn't going to make.


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That would explain where the idea for ape hangers came from. Especially the real wide early ones.



I was thinking on this, but now I believe the Longhorn bars to be only one piece of the puzzle on bars. Look at these photos, first is a prewar Tiller bar. Spread the tops sideways and they look just like early Stingray wide bars.
Second is a Shelby Airflow bar, the influence for the Rams Horn bars can be seen here. Only need to roll the tops about 90° and stand them on end.
I do not know why this never occurred to me, but now I am on the hunt for some affordable bars of either style. I know they are not cheap but hopefully a set will turn up in my budget range. I went off the deep end since the original wheels, seat and bars the bike had are gone.

This is the direction it is going now. Deviating from a normal Pig Bike, but still conceivable so far.

Seat is a beautiful early Troxel Spring Polo seat that was in terrible shape, beautifully recovered. The seller sent me a large piece of the vinyl to make a matching sissybay pad.

The fork is a 1995 reproduction Phantom, so period correct but not a high value part wasted on this.

The handlebars are choices number 1 and 2 not in any order.

Probably going to bend my own sissybar, like the almost unobtainable Persons 48" bar or a Troxel bar I had once on a Huffy Super Stock 5 24" bike that was close to 60" tall from tip to tips.

Too bad this frame never came with a tank I know of.

I have a Sturmey Archer 4speed internal hub, but I have to see if it is 36 or 40 spoke. Then I have to find a cool shifter from that period. That leaves me to needing a bracket like the one Schwinn had to convert frames to caliper brakes, I will see.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> needing a bracket like the one Schwinn had to convert frames to caliper brakes,



Harder to come by then you think, if you find more then one I would take one as well. I'm a bit confused are you building a 20 inch bike? Isn't that springer the 26 inch version bobcycle was selling? I do not think that will work on a 20". Are you planning on trying to bend those tiller bars? I have a set without chrome that i would sell you so you do not have to use those. I was not sure of what types of finish you are looking for.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

The 26" forks will need some modifications to work on a 20" frame...couple more inches of threads cut and a spacer between the top race and collar. PM me if you need threads cut. I'll dig out my tiller bars and take a picture next to a set of butterfly bars....but I think they're considerably shorter, and trust me, an original set is not economically feasible compared to a set of butterfly(stingray) bars...not to mention, I cringe at the thought of bending steel tube from the 30s, for structural reasons and rarity's sake. There is somebody popping the tiller bars out now at a cheaper price without chrome. May be able to track that guy down and get him to modify you a new set..? I don't know who it is, but probably the same person making the airflow bars.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

WillWork4Parts said:


> The 26" forks will need some modifications to work on a 20" frame...couple more inches of threads cut and a spacer between the top race and collar. PM me if you need threads cut. I'll dig out my tiller bars and take a picture next to a set of butterfly bars....but I think they're considerably shorter, and trust me, an original set is not economically feasible compared to a set of butterfly(stingray) bars...not to mention, I cringe at the thought of bending steel tube from the 30s, for structural reasons and rarity's sake. There is somebody popping the tiller bars out now at a cheaper price without chrome. May be able to track that guy down and get him to modify you a new set..? I don't know who it is, but probably the same person making the airflow bars.



Yes my tillers are recent production


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Harder to come by then you think, if you find more then one I would take one as well. I'm a bit confused are you building a 20 inch bike? Isn't that springer the 26 inch version bobcycle was selling? I do not think that will work on a 20". Are you planning on trying to bend those tiller bars? I have a set without chrome that i would sell you so you do not have to use those. I was not sure of what types of finish you are looking for.



Yes, 20" bike. It is intended almost as a "What if" Pig Bike. 
My motto is everything will work if you try and you do not fear death. 
It is the fork bobcycles had, I bought it last night, also bought the seat. This means now I have to clean the frame without harming the silkscreening so it looks good enough for all the nice parts. 
If the stem length is off I will do what I did as a dumb kid with a death wish. Spacers  ducktape and bailing wire will fix anything.
I do not have either set of bars, those are there to throw a couple ideas on the bike as well as the origins of Stingray handlebars.
The bars are a possibility only, and already bent/damaged. 
As for finish, chrome was actually the intention, to go with the fork and planned headlamps I do not yet have.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

WillWork4Parts said:


> The 26" forks will need some modifications to work on a 20" frame...couple more inches of threads cut and a spacer between the top race and collar. PM me if you need threads cut. I'll dig out my tiller bars and take a picture next to a set of butterfly bars....but I think they're considerably shorter, and trust me, an original set is not economically feasible compared to a set of butterfly(stingray) bars...not to mention, I cringe at the thought of bending steel tube from the 30s, for structural reasons and rarity's sake. There is somebody popping the tiller bars out now at a cheaper price without chrome. May be able to track that guy down and get him to modify you a new set..? I don't know who it is, but probably the same person making the airflow bars.



I do not plan to modify them, it was a comparison to some Stingray bars for purposes or discussing the origins of Stingray handlebars.
I would not bend them either, sometimes I cringe at the thought of modifying these old bikes but this one will probably not be missed too much I hope, and no frame mods will be done. No extra holes even.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I really like the bike looking forward to seeing where you go with it. One thing is for sure you can't go wrong Good luck


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I do not plan to modify them, it was a comparison to some Stingray bars for purposes or discussing the origins of Stingray handlebars.
> I would not bend them either, sometimes I cringe at the thought of modifying these old bikes but this one will probably not be missed too much I hope, and no frame mods will be done. No extra holes even.



Once I get the forks I will PM if I need to do that.
Thanks for the advice and concerns from all involved but I am not planning any irreversible mods. I treasure old parts and bikes. I don't even like the Rat Rod Bike or Lowrider formats because of the damage that is done to the bikes that cannot be repaired.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really like the bike looking forward to seeing where you go with it. One thing is for sure you can't go wrong Good luck



Thanks, man. This was on the burner so far back it would take a week for the burner to ignite after I turn the knob on.
However  due to the discussion here it has now peddled itself to the forefront and is singlehandedly blocking access to all the other burners.
To put this in perspective:
I once bought an aluminum intake and built a car for it to go on.
I always start at the center of the maze.
 I have enough knowledge to be dangerous and barely enough common sense to stay alive using it.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Once I get the forks I will PM if I need to do that.
> Thanks for the advice and concerns from all involved but I am not planning any irreversible mods. I treasure old parts and bikes. I don't even like the Rat Rod Bike or Lowrider formats because of the damage that is done to the bikes that cannot be repaired.



No harm, no foul man!
I'm curious of different handlebar looks too...and of what initial phases the stingray went through before it became THE Stingray. 



coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> One thing is for sure you can't go wrong Good luck



Thus is the beauty of the P.I.G.!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Thanks, man. This was on the burner so far back it would take a week for the burner to ignite after I turn the knob on.
> However  due to the discussion here it has now peddled itself to the forefront and is singlehandedly blocking access to all the other burners.
> To put this in perspective:
> I once bought an aluminum intake and built a car for it to go on.
> I always start at the center of the maze.
> I have enough knowledge to be dangerous and barely enough common sense to stay alive using it.



@Hoagie57  has a set of early bars for sale on ebay. The chrome leaves a lot to be desired but they are what they are.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Thanks man I will check them out!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Thanks, I will check them out. Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> Yessir, not too far after the Troxel Polo seats came out.



Yeah, i think the idea for the high rise bars came from the early Chopper guys that ran the Ape Hanger bars in the early to mid 60's..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Cruiserdude94 said:


> 55 has had some “upgrades” since last. Longer period correct crank from a 24” 55’ Schwinn I have lying around. “New” Carlisle knobby rear tire. Mounted license plate with old reflector bracket. And can’t forget the little reflector on the seat! ANYBODY that has a gosh darn 20” green balloon fork for sale PLEASE tell me! I have got to get rid of this red fork…thanks for looking y’all.View attachment 1524708View attachment 1524709View attachment 1524710



You could also use a white fork on it. Easier to find on girls bike , cut threads further down and cut to fit.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1458561
> 1955 Schwinn! Been sourcing period parts slowly, still need a fork that matches as I bought the frame just by itself from a guy that buys scrap! Glad I could save it!



Hey Cruiserdude, i may have a chrome Balloon tire 20" fork if your still looking for one.. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## RustyHornet

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Cruiserdude, i may have a chrome Balloon tire 20" fork if your still looking for one.. RideOn... Razin..



@Cruiserdude94


----------



## Cruiserdude94

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Cruiserdude, i may have a chrome Balloon tire 20" fork if your still looking for one.. RideOn... Razin..



Hmmmm!! Would you happen to have a picture??


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Hmmmm!! Would you happen to have a picture??



It's on my 66 project, but if you send me your number i could get you some.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## WillWork4Parts

The Speedster is just one step from completion...need to find a 59 Troxel Polo seat to finish the 1960 apropriated look!


----------



## RustyHornet

WillWork4Parts said:


> The Speedster is just one step from completion...need to find a 59 Troxel Polo seat to finish the 1960 apropriated look!
> 
> View attachment 1552707
> 
> View attachment 1552708
> 
> View attachment 1552709



Man that is pretty!!! You get a chance to test out that 2 speed yet???? Curious to get other views other than my own!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

RustyHornet said:


> Man that is pretty!!! You get a chance to test out that 2 speed yet???? Curious to get other views other than my own!



Yessir, works great! The Bendix Multispeed is a lower first gear, so it makes for good wheelies...and will probably be good for cruising Swap Meets.


----------



## nick tures

WillWork4Parts said:


> The Speedster is just one step from completion...need to find a 59 Troxel Polo seat to finish the 1960 apropriated look



wow nice job !!


----------



## RustyHornet

WillWork4Parts said:


> Yessir, works great! The Bendix Multispeed is a lower first gear, so it makes for good wheelies...and will probably be good for cruising Swap Meets.



That is what I love about it! Makes climbing hills easy! And yes, it’s perfect for cruising the swap meets, that’s what I use mine for.

I can’t wait for warmer weather so I can get this back out…






Been gathering parts for my ‘48 Spitfire build…. That one is getting a blue band 2 speed and a fat slick tire. I need to find a nice set of chrome 20” drop centers. I don’t wanna use painted wheels on that one.

Never know where you might find parts… Check these bars out!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> That is what I love about it! Makes climbing hills easy! And yes, it’s perfect for cruising the swap meets, that’s what I use mine for.
> 
> I can’t wait for warmer weather so I can get this back out…
> 
> View attachment 1552979
> 
> Been gathering parts for my ‘48 Spitfire build…. That one is getting a blue band 2 speed and a fat slick tire. I need to find a nice set of chrome 20” drop centers. I don’t wanna use painted wheels on that one.
> 
> Never know where you might find parts… Check these bars out!
> 
> View attachment 1552980
> 
> View attachment 1552981



Is that a 20 inch five speed?  That would make that front rack quite desirable as well.


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that a 20 inch five speed?  That would make that front rack quite desirable as well.



I wish! Collegiate 26”…. I just wanted the bars and the cool vintage cable wrap! They turned out to be Wald bars, but fine by me!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> I wish! Collegiate 26”…. I just wanted the bars and the cool vintage cable wrap! They turned out to be Wald bars, but fine by me!



How did you determine Wald?


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> How did you determine Wald?



After I grabbed them off the bike they are stamped on the knurled part.


----------



## RustyHornet

Partial Pig Bike parts kit. Some assembly and welding required. This Innova 20x3 tire is pretty cool, I saw another guy use one and found them on eBay. He used his on a middleweight frame and had to notch it to fit because it’s so wide. But I think it’ll fit these balloon frames.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

RustyHornet said:


> Partial Pig Bike parts kit. Some assembly and welding required. This Innova 20x3 tire is pretty cool, I saw another guy use one and found them on eBay. He used his on a middleweight frame and had to notch it to fit because it’s so wide. But I think it’ll fit these balloon frames.
> 
> View attachment 1552999
> 
> View attachment 1553000
> 
> View attachment 1553001
> 
> View attachment 1553002




Yeah, I squeezed a 3" slick in my girls ballooner frame. You have to let the air out to get it in though...and I'd recommend the narrower Huffy drop center hoops. An original 50s S2 makes the tire wwwway too wide even for a balloon 20" frame.


----------



## RustyHornet

WillWork4Parts said:


> Yeah, I squeezed a 3" slick in my girls ballooner frame. You have to let the air out to get it in though...and I'd recommend the narrower Huffy drop center hoops. An original 50s S2 makes the tire wwwway too wide even for a balloon 20" frame.



The ‘48 Spitfire that it will be going on originally has drop centers. I’d like to find nice chrome ones for it, but may have to use the originals and paint them. I wanna keep my red ‘52 ratty, but the ‘48 I want to be nice.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

RustyHornet said:


> The ‘48 Spitfire that it will be going on originally has drop centers. I’d like to find nice chrome ones for it, but may have to use the originals and paint them. I wanna keep my red ‘52 ratty, but the ‘48 I want to be nice.



Yeah, I think that's what I started out with a 48 or 49 girls frame...but super rough paint...then while I was squeezing that 3" tire in I noticed it wanted to rub on the lower right...and the upper left. Turns out the frame had a weld repair at the dropout and wasn't quite square anymore. :-/


----------



## Girlbike

REC said:


> I've got a small group of these that have come through here (and stopped to stay awhile). I find them a lot of fun to mess with and the neighborhood kids love 'em.
> '52 Juvenile
> View attachment 1158230
> '54 J36
> View attachment 1158241
> '58 Tornado
> View attachment 1158242
> '60 Tornado
> View attachment 1158243
> '61 American
> View attachment 1158245
> '62 Typhoon
> View attachment 1158246
> I look like a gorilla riding one of them, but the make me laugh!
> 
> REC
> PS: There are two other ones here that have not yet made the full transition, and one of them may just end up pretty much as it currently is:
> '49 Juvenile  - The parts I have for this are trying to hide from me.... fear not, they will be found and this one will get its grip on new reality!
> View attachment 1158359
> '55 Wasp (two months older than me and prone to remain in similar condition as presently shown) Only been here for a couple of weeks....
> View attachment 1158358



I know this is an older post, but I have to tell you. You have officially defeated the Krate at its own game.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Girlbike said:


> I know this is an older post, but I have to tell you. You have officially defeated the Krate at its own game.



Man this post would be even more awesome if you could edit it to have the actual photo instead if the thumbnail attachments. I cannot back out of them and have to reopen The CABE every time I want to see the next photo.
The 2 I have seen so far are cool though!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

The Hoosier swap helped me score this 1950 20” boys Schwinn! In all the excitement this is the only pic I got before digging in! Has original s2 painted wheel set and very nice original blue fenders… however! It’s a green and white paint scheme underneath the blue. Odd little hodge podge of parts and repaint.

The goal for this is a restoration pig project! Colors to be announced later. But until then that original paint green fork has been given a home on my 55 pig bike. 









correct s2 front wheel now as well!! Happy with how far this has come. I got this bike as just a frame and chainring, no bearing cups or anything . All parts have been found and scavenged to make it look correct as possible.


----------



## RustyHornet

@Cruiserdude94 Man that is sweet!! Turned out perfect, so glad I pushed you to spend money.😂🤣😘


----------



## RustyHornet

Out of hibernation…


----------



## RustyHornet

Added a basket since swap meet season is upon us.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Yes it is.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

1959 tornado, pigged out!


----------



## stevengerard

Glad I found this thread, was debating what to do with this bike that's been in the family since the '60s. I have most of the original parts. It is a May 1961 Tornado, seems to be a one year only with this frame. I was going to paint it coppertone as I really like that color but after seeing all these great 'Pigs" I may just repaint it black, leave the chain guard original and go with a white polo seat and leave the '64 stingray bars on it we installed as kids. Or paint the frame coppertone and leave the fork and chain guard black. Maybe even keep the white S2 rims (or are they S7?) and put a slick on the back if they make it for those rims. It is a 24" version so I think it will still look pretty neat with the stingray look. Was wondering what it would take to put a smaller wheel on the front. If the back is 24" I could go to a 20" or 16" and still get that Krate look as well without going all the way down to a 12" - just thinking out loud - probaly need a diffrent fork then correct?.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

You could use a 26" Schwinn Phantom or Jaguar style springer or a 26" Monark springer with a 20" front tire. A 16" wouldve came on a Krate but to me thats too small for a 24" rear. You could run a 24" wheel on the fromt as well, that would be a nice look.
Huffy made some 24x1.75 slicks in the late 1960s for an S-2 style rim but if you have an S-7 rim you may have more trouble finding one. I don't recall a 24" S-7 slick. You could find a 24" balloon wheel reasonable to match your front wheel and do the 24x1.75 slick or a 24x2.125 Carlisle Lightning Dart tire. They look cool on these bikes.
What's your serial number? We can decode it to the day it was made if you are interested.


----------



## stevengerard

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> What's your serial number? We can decode it to the day it was made if you are interested.




Thanks for the advice, yeah, I am not married to any specific rim. Part of me is more than happy to buy new rims, provides more choices of tires (hopefully) and will at least reduce some of the weight of the bike.

Serial number is E137194


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Coppertone isn't the easiest color to spray and get right, like a lot of the radiant colors. Most of the Pig Bikes were bright colors, and usually more than one. But black works as well.
I have the red 1962 Schwinn Typhoon 20" Pig Bike in a thread here. It is the same frame as your Tornado, and the last year for that frame style.
I bought a lot of red parts to go on mine because I was planning to go with the original Radiant Red but the paint was too bad to save. If I were doing it again I wouldve went black and chrome.
Your bike would look great without a repaint with some chrome. Honestly I would use one of the repro Monark springers on it with your choice of front rims. I have seen the 24" frames with 20" wheels front and rear and that can look good as well.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

stevengerard said:


> Thanks for the advice, yeah, I am not married to any specific rim. Part of me is more than happy to buy new rims, provides more choices of tires (hopefully) and will at least reduce some of the weight of the bike.
> 
> Serial number is E137194



The frame numbers were stanped on May 22, 1961. Look on bikehistory.com for the serial number and it will give you a link to the 1961 Schwinn Catalog.


----------



## stevengerard

thanks, looks like I have some great options, Fortunately I'm in Chicago so there are plenty of resources. I'm close to Barnad's Schwinn, and those guys have been of great help restoring my '64 Flamboyant Lime I've had since i was a kid as well. I can probably test out a few rim combinations. The nice thing about  24s is it is more of an "adult" ride. But anyway I go I think I'd have fun cool bike the knock around with.

I don't beleive the '61 catalog has this bike in it. I think the frame was a midyear change or after the catalog was printed. i'll take a look but the only info I found on this bike was a couple of threads on here and a few guys on a FB group were able to narrow it down for me. I guess its the double straight cross bar thatforms the seat stays which is unique.


----------



## stevengerard

yep, just checked that, gave me the 5/22/1961 date but catalog shows single bar cross bar and states it came in red and ivory. This was clearly a black bike from the start.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I had only seen the double continuous straight bar in 1962, the others broke off at the seat tube and picked up as different bars to the head tube. But I havent seen it all.


----------



## stevengerard

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I had only seen the double continuous straight bar in 1962, the others broke off at the seat tube and picked up as different bars to the head tube. But I havent seen it all.



someone said this was a mid '61 introduction and transistioned to the Typhoon for '62. 1962 has the Skipper and Tiger with curved double tube and Typhoon with straight tube but single bar. So this is the only one with that double straight tube transitioning to the seat stays.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

stevengerard said:


> someone said this was a mid '61 introduction and transistioned to the Typhoon for '62. 1962 has the Skipper and Tiger with curved double tube and Typhoon with straight tube but single bar. So this is the only wit that double strait tube tranbsistioning into the seat stays



That is not actually true, as you can see in this photo of my 1962 Typhoon frame. The photos in the catalog make it look like a two bar 1950s frame.









It has the twin continuous straight bar and the serial number is clearly 1962.
Rob


----------



## stevengerard

REC said:


> '58 Tornado
> View attachment 1158242
> '60 Tornado
> View attachment 1158243
> '61 American
> View attachment 1158245
> '62 Typhoon
> View attachment 1158246



Were all of these originally 20" bikes or were any 24" or 26"


----------



## stevengerard

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> That is not actually true, as you can see in this photo of my 1962 Typhoon frame. The photos in the catalog make it look like a two bar 1950s frame.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620585



Looks great, I was wondering if I could squueze a 2 or 3-speed hub in there. Was this a 20" bike originally as well


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Yes it is a 20" frame. It is tighter than a ducks butt (that's watertight) but I stood on my right dropout and gently pulled up on the left until i had just enough clearance for it to slide in and out nicely. Didnt take much clearancing and you will not beat up your paint every time the wheel needs to come off.

The Drum brake is the only way to go without adding a bunch of adapter stuff to the frame to put caliper brakes on it. Properly adjusted drums stop better as well. And they look cool.

You can get front drum brakes as well.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I see what you are checking out! After I drew up my plan for this bike I saw this guys bikes. They are cool and ose to what I am doing but with 20" lightweight front wheel and lots of details.

I would be happy to check that for you but I believe they were all available in 26",24" and 20" models. the 1962 Typhoon and the Tornado bikes for sure.

The 24" and 26" bikes had options like tanks, 2 speed hubs, etc that the 20" models didnt get. (Until the Stingray that is).

A good way to find all the Schwinn catalogs online is linked below. I am happy to look these up for you but it is easier to get copies from there if you are there yourself. Almost all the Schwinn catalogs are there.






						Vintage Schwinn Catalogs 1899 to 1988
					

Vintage Schwinn catalogs online. These are not just catalog scans, they are fully transcribed real webpages with all the images.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## stevengerard

Thanks, yes, I saw those catalogs and noticed most of those bikes came in all three sizes or at least in 24" and 26".  I just wasn't sure if any of the bikes in this thread were actually the larger frames on 20" wheels. Being new to this size bicycle I am not clued in on how to tell exceprt for the visual clarance of the tire, and as you know perception can vary from frame to frame, or whether it has a different size tire or has fendors.  Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

You will know the 20" frame when you see it. They are the same size as the short frame Stingray. I will look at your frame photo and see if I can point out any differences later today.


----------



## REC

These all were 20" bikes. Thanks for asking...


----------



## WillWork4Parts

REC said:


> These all were 20" bikes. Thanks for asking...



To clarify, I think the guy was asking about the twin straight bar frames being offered in all 3 sizes. (Some had semi arched twin bars...)
This one is 26" and I still consider it a P.I.G. lol but I imagine most P.I.G.s were 20".


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> To clarify, I think the guy was asking about the twin straight bar frames being offered in all 3 sizes. (Some had semi arched twin bars...)
> This one is 26" and I still consider it a P.I.G. lol but I imagine most P.I.G.s were 20".
> View attachment 1623768



Hey Will, i have built up several of these "Half Pigg Bikes" as i call them... Really coool bike... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Cruiserdude94

So… im terrible and keeping up to date with posts… so here is a fast recap with pictures of my newest project. 20” 1955 Schwinn, as seen earlier was able to steal the fork for my green/ivory PIG project. This left me with a frame that had zero good original paint left after I oven cleanered the frame… SO! What do you do but spend too much money, go full custom, and get super specific with details where less than 1% of the population would even give a SH&$/! 

This is a post war frame with a post war paint scheme but prewar colors. Cobalt blue and light blue. Aftermarket springer fork that I stripped and painted the fork arms to look more “correct.”

Painted to match S2 wheels with the double blue. This bike will have a bendix aviation 2 speed when all said and done.

My biggest hurdle right now is a chainguard… I have one but it’s beat up and not salvageable.. it’s painted to match just to hold me over until I locate one in better shape..(if anyone has one for sale I’d love to see some pics, looking to spend 30-45 shipped)

Okay I think I covered it all! ENJOY!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> To clarify, I think the guy was asking about the twin straight bar frames being offered in all 3 sizes. (Some had semi arched twin bars...)
> This one is 26" and I still consider it a P.I.G. lol but I imagine most P.I.G.s were 20".
> View attachment 1623768



What are the handle bars off of? They look pretty COOOL on your Half Pig bike.. RideOn...


----------



## WillWork4Parts

razinhellcustomz said:


> What are the handle bars off of? They look pretty COOOL on your Half Pig bike.. RideOn...



Off of what I believe was a Huffy Bandit BMX.
I came across the bars by themselves.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> Off of what I believe was a Huffy Bandit BMX.
> I came across the bars by themselves.View attachment 1737422



Awesome bars, awesome bike...


----------



## Beach Bum III

Cruiserdude94 said:


> So… im terrible and keeping up to date with posts… so here is a fast recap with pictures ….I LOVE it. That prewar color scheme is one of my favorites. What kind of guard are you looking for?


----------



## Beach Bum III

Cruiserdude94 said:


> 1959 tornado, pigged out!
> View attachment 1619642



Rad bike. Raleigh tire rules!


----------



## Beach Bum III

stevengerard said:


> Glad I found this thread, was debating what to do with this bike that's been in the family since the '60s. I have most of the original parts. It is a May 1961 Tornado, seems to be a one year only with this frame. I was going to paint it coppertone as I really like that color but after seeing all these great 'Pigs" I may just repaint it black, leave the chain guard original and go with a white polo seat and leave the '64 stingray bars on it we installed as kids. Or paint the frame coppertone and leave the fork and chain guard black. Maybe even keep the white S2 rims (or are they S7?) and put a slick on the back if they make it for those rims. It is a 24" version so I think it will still look pretty neat with the stingray look. Was wondering what it would take to put a smaller wheel on the front. If the back is 24" I could go to a 20" or 16" and still get that Krate look as well without going all the way down to a 12" - just thinking out loud - probaly need a diffrent fork then correct?.  Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620349



Cool frame. 24” Pig Bikes are cool! I like the black touch up idea. If you do a small front wheel you could use a Schwinn fork from a 10 speed ((27” wheel bike) that came in a small size. That way it would fit the short head tube of your frame. Or just re thread any ole  fork from a 26 or 27 inch bike. A nerdy bike shop can do the threading for you. 24” Schwinns from this era have S7 rims. So no fat tire options. It’s easy to find a 24” rear wheel with and S2 size these days due to how many Wal Mart bikes come in 24”. Some of them even have 28 hole rims so you could swap your original Bendix over. Keep us posted.


----------



## DaGhost

Made a few changes/additions to El Chancho. I was goin for more of a pre-stingray concept, so I replaced my early stingray butterflies for these awesome reverse tiller bars I got from Scott (sm2501). I also swapped out the knuckle gooseneck for an early stingray one, they ride, feel and look a lot better imo. And after a long search I finally found a 20” front truss rod and some 20” nos typhoon cords I had been looking for forever. She’s a dream come true!


----------



## phantom

DaGhost said:


> Made a few changes/additions to El Chancho. I was goin for more of a pre-stingray concept, so I replaced my early stingray butterflies for these awesome reverse tiller bars I got from Scott (sm2501). I also swapped out the knuckle gooseneck for an early stingray one, they ride, feel and look a lot better imo. And after a long search I finally found a 20” front truss rod and some 20” nos typhoon cords I had been looking for forever. She’s a dream come true!
> View attachment 1741494View attachment 1741495
> 
> View attachment 1741485



I would name that one Lucy


----------



## DaGhost

phantom said:


> I would name that one Lucy



Haha that’s not bad, why Lucy?


----------



## phantom

DaGhost said:


> Haha that’s not bad, why Lucy?



I guess I just assume everyone is older than they are. have you ever heard of Lucy ?


----------



## WillWork4Parts

phantom said:


> I guess I just assume everyone is older than they are. have you ever heard of Lucy ?



...in the sky with diamonds...?


----------



## DaGhost

WillWork4Parts said:


> ...in the sky with diamonds...?



Hahah yea I gotcha, wasn’t sure that’s where  you were goin with that. She is pretty surreal, bordering on psychedelic. Or Linda Sue Dixon? Maybe? U know that one?


----------



## phantom

DaGhost said:


> Hahah yea I gotcha, wasn’t sure that’s where  you were goin with that. She is pretty surreal, bordering on psychedelic. Or Linda Sue Dixon? Maybe? U know that one?



HaHa I was referring to " I love Lucy"  Lucile Ball, have you ever heard of her? Kind of a famous redhead.


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> HaHa I was referring to " I love Lucy"  Lucile Ball, have you ever heard of her? Kind of a famous redhead.



I knew who you were taking about. But what came to my mind was Carrot Top.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Alright, yeah...redheads hold a special place.


----------



## DaGhost

phantom said:


> HaHa I was referring to " I love Lucy"  Lucile Ball, have you ever heard of her? Kind of a famous redhead.



Hahha kind of famous indeed. I see, that makes more sense. I guess that makes me Ricky Ricardo then 🤷‍♂️


----------



## phantom

DaGhost said:


> Hahha kind of famous indeed. I see, that makes more sense. I guess that makes me Ricky Ricardo then 🤷‍♂️



Or you could be Fred with some extracurricular activities goin on.


----------



## DaGhost

Fred gettin it with Lucy? I don’t know, Ricky does work a lot tho hahah


----------



## phantom

DaGhost said:


> Fred gettin it with Lucy? I don’t know, Ricky does work a lot tho hahah



What?  He's at the club again !!!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

SO! not totally done but it rides! Still need to get the cable hooked up for the aviation 2 speed. And the chain guard is painted but it’s in terrible shape.. still in the market for a guard that is repairable or in good shape.. also need to lay down the fork pinstripes still.


----------



## Grey Ghost

I like those wheels


----------

